# Ventriloquist, Jeff Dunham



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I just laughed so hard I cried, I have been watchin vids of this guy the whole evening now....

Ahmed, the dead terrorist

I know it sounds terrible, but it's sooooooo extremely funny!!! If you are offended by swear words or don't like black humour then please don't watch......


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I tried to watch, but for some reason my computer is only downloading the first 90 seconds  then it skips to the end.

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw the whole thing, and it is hilarious!!! My son loved it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's funny Suzanne!ound:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

My husband has been telling me about Achmed, now I know what he's talking about. Too funny!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

I loved it!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

